# Der geschmolzene Kern



## Pally _l-l_ 1GN4Z (10. Juli 2009)

_Ihr steht vor dem schwarzen Brett in Sturmwind und stöbert ein bischen darauf herum, plötzlich fällt Euch ein Schreiben ins Auge.
Wörtlich steht dort geschrieben:_

Zum Gruße,

die Löwengarde ruft aus, um in den geschmolzenen Kern zu ziehen und die neu-entfachten Kräfte zu stürzen. 
Thaurissans Machenschafften wurden vor langer Zeit schon einmal endgültig niedergeschlagen, doch haben Späher und Kundschafter von einer erneuten Rüstung der Armee berichtet. 
Die Löwengarde selbst, ist in Nordend beschäftigt Euch, die Bevölkerung zu schützen. Deshalb wird nach tapferen Kriegern gesucht, die zusammen in den geschmolzenen Kern ziehen und dort nach dem Rechten sehen.

Gezeichnet
_Offizier Maloof_


*((* *winkt* Ich wollte einmal ic den geschmolzenen Kern besuchen. Das ganze findet auf dem Realm die ewige Wacht statt. Das Datum steht noch nicht fest. Ich werde es dann je nach Interesse usw. festlegen. Wahrscheinlich so in einer Woche. 
Wer mitmöchte, sollte einen Charakter auf der ewigen Wacht besitzen, der in den geschmolzenen Kern Eintritt hat, eine passende Hintergrundgeschichte und vor allem, eine RP-Schlachtrüstung, mit der er nicht gleich alles umhauen kann. 
Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf maximal 25 begrenzt, wobei mir 15-20 Mitstreiter am liebsten wären. D. h. wir können auf 25 aufstocken, nach 15 Anmeldungen ist aber nichts mehr sicher.
Wer Interesse hat, sollte sich hier im Forum melden, mir auf den Charakter Winfrid Post schicken oder mich anschreiben.

Danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit *))*


----------

